# One World School Manila



## coquiero (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone have information, opinions, know someone who goes there, any info at all on One World School. They appear to work with special needs kids.

I have a daughter with autism, 14, and someone said that One World School could be good for her, but I'd like to get an opinion from parents if I can.

Thanks for any info you might be able to offer me.


----------

